# Manuka Honey



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

So thought was all ok with Nacho and his sore spots were healing after 7 days on the shampoo the vet prescribed. However as soon as I stopped using it, it has come back (nacho makes it look worse by licking and biting it though).

What I've found is that the spots that were sore before have healed (it becomes like flaky skin then disappears completely) but new areas on his belly are appearing. I will do anything for my dog but bathing Nacho everyday is not something he is enjoying AT ALL - he used to LOVE a bath and it's not exactly practical everyday.

So... I have just borrowed some manuka honey from my dad. I have tried applying it on his sore spots but he is just so furry and all he does is lick it off - don't think it's touching the skin. I have also put some in his water bowl - he went to town on it last night after it dissolved up a bit.

A question for Stephen (jukeedoodles) If any, when would you expect to see an improvement? I swear it looks better today but maybe i'm just hoping a little too much.

It doesn't bother him, he is normal in himself and he doesn't scratch, just licks! 

He is also having a groom next Wednesday. I'm hoping this helps in the long run - just worried about antagonising his sore spots when the groomer is doing it! 

Be grateful for any advice.

Susie


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I would dip his fave treat in it. I do that for pushca if she coughs or looks a bit under the weather. Sounds disgusting but I dip a bit if sausage in Manuka and of course she will then eat it
Hope Steven can help more


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I have personally tried several types of Manuka Honey (and cream and soap) - I have found that Tesco's range not to be effective (on me) - some from Health Foods shops equally haven't had a noticeable effect on me.

We were recommended to www.manukahoney.co.uk and now Nature's Nectar New Zealand UMF (R) 15+ Manuka Honey is taken daily here (diltued with warm water, on toast, in porridge, in tea and coffee and even eaten as is !).

From a personal experience point of view I feel the effect (in my skin alone) within 24 hours. Increased energy and Va-Va-Vooom is noticed after a couple of day's use (I used to keel over at about 4pm for an hour....or two ! - but now I have no "tired lags" throughout the day.

For animals (cats as well as dogs) we'd give them about half a teaspoon full on a daily basis either dissolved in drinking water (though takes longer to ingest) or in a kong or covering a treat. I'd normally expect an effect to be "apparent" after 24-48 hours - and I'd certainly keep it up for as long a period as possible to gauge the effects better.

On open wounds, cuts or abscesses I would use it topically and apply softened honey (neat) directly to the wound....either cover or re-apply if licked off quickly (and give a chewy treat to keep them occupied for a while)

On a hairy dog with a skin allergy - I'd personally want to ensure that they do ingest at least a teaspoon full in one go on a daily basis - as well as perhaps trying to dilute some down and "paint" it onto the skin - then not worry too much about them licking themselves (but best in an area away from kids, and soft furnishings for a while too !). 

I'd think that results would take 24-48 hours to show themselves.........in fact I'd love to hear back from anyone who does try this as we would genuinely like to include this kind of thing into the "Health" Section of the Cockapoo Club of GB's site.

I have been so impressed with Nature's Nectar that I have contacted them to ask for samples for trialling and I'd happily send you some if the deal comes through. Alternatively we may be able to buy it at whole-sale prices and I'd then look to pass that on for people interested in trialling it.

Hope this helps - and I'd love to hear your experiences back.

Stephen X


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I think water makes Manuka less effective so try not to dilute it. The Higher the mf the better. I use + 35 on myself and pushca. But it works amazingly on any sores especially cold sores for us
Good luck


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

In the beginning I tried 25+ as a daily elixia and found that I couldn't sleep at night......it gave me too much vava voom. I've settled on taking 15+ every day which is perfect.
I would agreed that try not to dilute Manuka when using it as a dressing on skin. It's amazing stuff, good lick with it. Julia x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

how do I know what level my manuka honey is??


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It normally clearly shows it on the label on the stuff we get here


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

humnh....nothing on the ones here that I have seen....weird


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wait...I just did a bit of research, I clearly don't have the right thing at home, I bought mine just at the grocery store, and it doenst have a rating...here our ratings go up to 16 max. and there is only one company that sells it in Canada!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you Stephen. The advice is fantastic and I would definitely be interested in trialling some if your deal comes off. At the moment i'm using a health store manuka honey which is umf active 12+. Nacho quite likes his in his water - so far so good. I will try again later and apply it directly to the sores and give him his kong to amuse him.

I'll keep you posted. 

Susie x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd up'd my daily intake to 2 x 1 desert spoon full dissolved in warn water (not boiling) morning and evening and actually felt much more "with-it" though-out the day and the benefit to my skin has been immense - especially as I'd slackened off for a week or so - so I'm totally confident that Manuka Honey does the trick.
I've also heard of several more cases where it's use on dogs have helped with problems that would otherwise would have needed serious medication.

There is also a new program on TV about changing your "diet" to see if that has an effect on a wide spectrum of ailments. 

I'm hopeful of getting a deal with the people we buy from - so I'd like to sort some "field-trials" with some of you should the deal come to fruition !

Stephen X


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I havent used manuka honey on the skin but at the beginning of the year my girls got kennel cough and i used manuka honey 15 and i can honestly say that the recovery was amazing.3 years ago the girls caught kc even though theyd had the kennel cough vaccine.Even after a visit to the vet,antibiotics and kids cough meds it took what seemed like an eternity to clear up but with the manuka honey just a couple of days,i also use it when my kids or myself have colds,its fantastic xxx


----------

